# just bought my first on road R/C



## swingerguy340 (Jul 17, 2007)

Hey guys/gals I'm mostly over on the Slot car area when on here but not to into the HO slot cars anymore and lately have REALLY wanted to get back to R/C

I've had:
stock Clod
Tamiya fast attack (my dumb ass jumped it 6ft in the air and snapped it in half LOL) and wild one dune buggy (had enough parts left over to build another one LOL)
Tmaxx 2.5
Kyosho WON LAP Ram truck
Playtron Doberman 
Kyosho Cobra Coupe- nitro

anywho I'm more of a hobbyist than racer, enjoy the classics like the Clod(want another one), the fast attack vehicle, ect..

I just bought a Tamiya TT01 Ford Lightning kit with ESC, Tower hobby system 2TX 3000 radio w/ 2 servos, ARRMA Mega 15t brushed motor, and a Duratrax 7.2v 3800 mAh battery

All for under $200 I have ball bearings for it to replace the bushings but other than that what do you think? Do these handle decent out of the box? I'd like to find a metal spool rear dif for it but will likely glue the plastic dif togther (have done that to many for a long time lol)


----------



## brettweir78 (Apr 11, 2010)

Dont spool the rear if you want to drive it onroad. Spool the front yes but not the rear.


----------



## swingerguy340 (Jul 17, 2007)

Hmm why do you say that? just wondering?


----------



## brettweir78 (Apr 11, 2010)

Spooling the rear will cause the rear to lose all side traction. When you try to turn the rear will spin out. Check out the setups on most touring cars. They use a front spool or one way and a rear gear or ball diff. The front spool allows the front to pull in the direction the wheels are turned without unloading the inside tire.


----------



## Ha Y N Built (Nov 27, 2001)

+1 what Brett said. This kit handles great right out of the box. Don't do any mild-wild mods if you just want to enjoy and have fun. Bearings are the perfect hop up for this kit. Have fun!


----------



## swingerguy340 (Jul 17, 2007)

Thanks ya with the ARRMA 15t motor it is a hand full in low traction conditions haha

I also made adjustable tie rods out of some old Kyosho parts and it was the best thing I could do.. it actually has front suspension articulation


----------



## brettweir78 (Apr 11, 2010)

15t is a bit too fast for the car. You might want to try a silver can or 27t. They would be more suited to the car.


----------



## swingerguy340 (Jul 17, 2007)

brettweir78 said:


> 15t is a bit too fast for the car. You might want to try a silver can or 27t. They would be more suited to the car.


haha I'm noticing that haha it was only $14.95 so I figured what could it hurt? certainly better than the stocker 540


----------



## brettweir78 (Apr 11, 2010)

Try putting the stock one back in. It should be fine for the car.


----------

